# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  FlashBoot: Konvertimi i Windows XP/Vista/7 nga CD/DVD ne USB

## Mexhi

*

FlashBoot: Konvertimi i Windows XP/Vista/7 nga CD/DVD ne USB:*

Shkarko FlashBoot.v2.0b-Portable.rar [84.23 MB].


http://www.filefront.com/17102981/Fl...-Portable.rar/


1) Starto FlashBoot, kliko Next



2) Zgjithe CD -> USB



3) Zgjithe CD/DVD drive ose image file dhe kliko Next

----------


## Mexhi

4) Zgjithe "Convert Windows XP/2000 installation CD" dhe kliko Next



5) Zgjithe cakun USB disk (flash, HDD) ose image file dhe kliko Next



6) Shkruaj dicka aty te volume label ose lere te zbrazet dhe kliko Next

----------


## Mexhi

7) Kontrollo te dhenat dhe kliko Next



8) Prit derisa procesi te mbaroj.




9) USB disk eshte gati. Kliko OK per te perfunduar



Sukses

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Mexhi a ke ndonji info se si krijohet nje boot cd /dvd /udb i personalizuar dmth ne te te ve programe te bootushme te ndryshme.

----------


## Mexhi

> Mexhi a ke ndonji info se si krijohet nje boot cd /dvd /udb i personalizuar dmth ne te te ve programe te bootushme te ndryshme.


Une nje gje te till e beje me ndihmen e nLite qe eshte nje program falas dhe mund ta shkarkosh ketu: http://www.nliteos.com/download.html. 
Me vjen keq , por nuk me premton koha per spjegime me te hollesishme, por nese vertet deshiron te mesosh, mund te vizitosh kete forum http://www.msfn.org/board/forum/89-nlite/ apo kerko ndonje tutorial ne youtube.com.

Ose shkarko  nLite Reference Guide (PDF) nga ky link

http://www.filefront.com/17123963/nl..._EN_Rev_B.pdf/

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Flm per pergjigje , un e kam perdor  nlite dhe por po kerkoj dicka me shum se modifikimi i nje cd formatimi. po ta lezosh edhe njiher pytjen siper e kupton se ajo qe kerkoj eshte me e pergjithshme (mbase jam shprehur gabim kur kam thene "programe te bootueshme"). flm per gjithsesi  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## Mexhi

> Flm per pergjigje , un e kam perdor  nlite dhe por po kerkoj dicka me shum se modifikimi i nje cd formatimi. po ta lezosh edhe njiher pytjen siper e kupton se ajo qe kerkoj eshte me e pergjithshme (mbase jam shprehur gabim kur kam thene "programe te bootueshme"). flm per gjithsesi .



Hhmm. Ke te drejte, sikur ta kisha lexuar postimin tuaj me me kujdes do ta kisha kuptuar se cfar je duke kerkuar (kerkoj falje).
Te sqarohemi! Ti kerkon nje software qe do te mundesonte te besh programet portable, dmth. ti startosh nga USB/CD/DVD? Si psh. nje antivirus, office, browser, messenger, etj.etj te mund t'i instalosh dhe ti startosh nga USB/CD/DVD nepermes software-it qe shfaq programet ne nje Start Menu (shiko foton ne fund)
apo dritare te posatcme.
Nese eshte keshtu, mund te te njoftoj per nje software per USB, por per CD/DVD nuk di dhe nuk besoj se eshte e mundur.
Nje software per USB mund ta gjeshe ne linkun me poshte,  PortableApps.com Suite qe eshte falas dhe shume i thjeshte per ta perdorur, gjithashtu webfaqja te ofron portable programe te ndryshme

http://portableapps.com/download

Hhmm, shpresoj kesaj here te mos e kem gabim, dicka tjeter nuk me bie ndermend  :buzeqeshje: 

KLM

Mexhi

Keshtu duket Start Menu-ja e PortableApps.com Suite

----------


## Mexhi

> Flm per pergjigje , un e kam perdor  nlite dhe por po kerkoj dicka me shum se modifikimi i nje cd formatimi. po ta lezosh edhe njiher pytjen siper e kupton se ajo qe kerkoj eshte me e pergjithshme (mbase jam shprehur gabim kur kam thene "programe te bootueshme"). flm per gjithsesi .


Mos e ke fjalen per  Autorun/AutoPlay CD/DVD? Psh. te krijosh nje CD/DVD ku ke disa programe qe shfaqen ne nje menu (shiko foton ne fund) sapo te futesh CD/DVD-ne ne CD/DVD player, programe qe mund t'i instalosh ne nje PC nga menu-ja.

Pamja e menu-s se mundshme, ku "Menu item 1,2,3,4,5,6" do te zevendesoheshin me programe.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

haha jo jo kam mbaruar pune edhe me kto lart , po ta shpjegoj kshu : tani un kur me duhet te rregulloj ndonji pc ne fillim e shikoj me hiren boot cd si pas problemit qe ka , pastaj mund te me duhet kaspersky emergency boot cd , ne fund do me duhej edhe disku i formatimit . Si ta bej qe ti kem te gjith ne nje disk.

----------


## Mexhi

> haha jo jo kam mbaruar pune edhe me kto lart , po ta shpjegoj kshu : tani un kur me duhet te rregulloj ndonji pc ne fillim e shikoj me hiren boot cd si pas problemit qe ka , pastaj mund te me duhet kaspersky emergency boot cd , ne fund do me duhej edhe disku i formatimit . Si ta bej qe ti kem te gjith ne nje disk.



Aha.  :buzeqeshje:  . Si duket te kam nencmuar me pergjigjet e mia (kerkoj falje), por pasi nuk njihemi shpresoj te mos je hidheruar  :buzeqeshje:  .

Ideja jote eshte vertet perfekt, por per fat te keq nuk mundem te te ndihmoj pasi nuk kam njohuri. 
Nese gjene nje zgjidhje do te isha shume mirenjohes nese me njofton.  :buzeqeshje: 

KLM

Respekt

Mexhi

----------


## autotune

> haha jo jo kam mbaruar pune edhe me kto lart , po ta shpjegoj kshu : tani un kur me duhet te rregulloj ndonji pc ne fillim e shikoj me hiren boot cd si pas problemit qe ka , pastaj mund te me duhet kaspersky emergency boot cd , ne fund do me duhej edhe disku i formatimit . Si ta bej qe ti kem te gjith ne nje disk.



Nese te kam kuptu ti mendon multibootable, pra te gjitha ato programe qe jan te bootushme ti besh ne nje vend.

MagicISO magiciso.com/tutorials/tutorials.htm ose kerko atje te .warez bb ke diqka te gatshme.

----------

